# Where ot Buy Acrylic Tanks?



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello All,

I've asked this in another forum section but maybe it might be better answered here?

Where can one buy a large acrylic tank in the Niagara GTA region? I'm looking for something 6 foot about 130 gallons.

Thanks David


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

You already asked this question within the freshwater community as well. Please merge your threads or delete this *as per forum rules *


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok sorry didn't want to go against forum rules moderator please delete.

Thanks


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

YOu didn't get any responses there did you? I don't think posting it again on this side is really that big of a deal... If it is maybe delete the other one because the marine guys will all tell you that you should check out Jon from JT Acrylics. He is a GTAA sponsor here. He does fantastic work at a very reasonable price. Here is his sponsor thread:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48231
Good luck.


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok thank you..........I will get a mod to delete the thread in the fresh water section. So the question stands......where can I buy one locally?

Any experience with this company?http://www.fantasticfins.ca/home.html

Thanks David


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Nope, never heard of them. Check out JT. He's local and well known in the community here. 
http://jtcustomacrylics.com/


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

will do thank you


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Acrylic insulates a LOT better!! Lighter, easier to drill, if it scratches you can just buff it out... I can go on.

All my next tanks will be acrylic.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

JT is the way to go. Call him already!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Jon will help you out and will give you exactly what you want.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> JT is the way to go. Call him already!


+1! Jt ftw


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I could be wrong but jt does not do big tank. But I would still call him because he gives great advices. 

~Tony


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

thmh said:


> I could be wrong but jt does not do big tank. But I would still call him because he gives great advices.
> 
> ~Tony


But I have someone that does now 

You guys are great! you'd think I was paying all these people  But nope, I have just done work for them!


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Helllo JT.......sent you an email off forum so we can discuss.

Thanks


----------

